# Have Christmas Cards Lost Their Point?



## Underock1 (Dec 17, 2015)

Besides being a way of expressing friendship and love to those closest to us, they used to be a means of maintaining contact between those living at a distance who seldom saw each other any more.
When I send cards out, more often than not, I write a small personal message. At the very least, I sign my name in ink. This year, I notice most of the cards I'm getting are simple post card type photos with printed names in place of signatures. Most are from family or long term friends, so I'm not talking about business associates.
I am not complaining here. I fully understand that time marches on. Peoples lives are busier than ever. Sending out cards is a time consuming and expensive process. I'm just suggesting that maybe its time to call it quits. People connect more than ever electronically these days on a daily basis. What's the point of sending cards through the mail any more?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 17, 2015)

What's the point of writing a letter at all? Why do we still purchase books? What's the point of cooking, when you can order just about anything you want and have it delivered? 

Even though I'm a relative "youngster" I recall writing letters to family and friends, actually having pen-pals and waiting like Snoopy at the mailbox for responses. It was a _process_, it was delayed gratification. 

Many famous writers still prefer to write with a pencil and a yellow legal pad. They say that it slows them down and allows them to actually think. I tend to agree.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 17, 2015)

I don’t think it’s that cards have lost their point. I send/receive very few cards in the mail. But I’m looking at the Christmas cards I’ve gotten so far. Same people as always…the cards are pretty, I appreciate the thought, but if I didn’t get cards from them it wouldn’t matter that much. My niece always sends me a very carefully thought-out birthday card…I like that.   I’ve gotten holiday emails and texts from some people in the past, and that will most likely continue. Sometimes it’s the only time they get in touch with certain other people.

The Christmas card list used to be a big deal; and for some people it still is. It makes them happy to send and receive cards. And the card industry continues to survive. :shrug:


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 17, 2015)

I wrote out about 25 cards..each with a personal note of varying lengths.  I have received at least that many cards..with about five of those being picture postcards..pre-printed.  I send gift cards or cash in many of these.  I love getting and sending cards so it works out well.
I especially like sending cards to some older relatives who can no longer send cards themselves.  I know they really enjoy getting some personal Christmas greetings with a bit of family news.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 17, 2015)

I feel guilty I didn't get cards out this year. The holidays just sorta snuck up this year. But always a handwritten note in each one. Cards are nice but I've seen people start nice tradition with photo cards too. Hubby's aunt and uncle always have a photo card of the two of them together somewhere scenic. Best buddy last year took photos of himself, his partner and each of their dogs in Christmas stockings...I love creativity and a personal note.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 17, 2015)

> I especially like sending cards to some older relatives who can no longer send cards themselves. I know they really enjoy getting some personal Christmas greetings with a bit of family news.



I agree; it brightens their day. I usually give them a phone call, too (if I can't visit personally).


----------



## Cookie (Dec 17, 2015)

I finally got my half dozen or so cards out in the mail today to friends and relatives who live across the country and overseas.  I really enjoy receiving cards from these people too, and find that although these connections might seem like a tenuous way to stay in touch, it seems to work.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 17, 2015)

There is one family that send a card, actually a picture page to my Dad every year. Two grandparents, maybe six or seven kids and a hundred grands and great-grands. G-d bless 'em more pictures every year.


----------



## jujube (Dec 17, 2015)

I truly enjoy receiving Christmas cards.  It's so nice to reach into the mailbox and pull out something that doesn't scream BUY ME!  SEND ME MONEY! HIRE ME!  USE ME!  SEND ME MONEY! VOTE FOR ME!  SEND ME MONEY!  STOP DOING WHATEVER IT IS THAT YOU'RE DOING!  SEND ME MONEY!


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 18, 2015)

I like receiving cards, although this year I'll be opening them in March.  I send about 22 cards but this year decided to send them all postcards instead.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 18, 2015)

I haven't sent out Christmas cards in years.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 18, 2015)

Switching to electronic "cards" this year, as I can take one of the photos from my iPad and send it with a greeting.  I am using my current avatar.  It is so convenient and I believe as thiughtful as the traditional card, if not more so...


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 18, 2015)

I quit sending cards out about 10 years ago.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 18, 2015)

_I enjoy sending Christmas cards.  Enjoy receiving them, too, of course.  Electronic greetings -- nope, not so much!  

But I'm some sort of dinosaur anyway 'cuz I like writing notes to folks every now and then.  Am amazed and delighted when I receive one, for sure-for sure!

I will make personal phone calls at Christmas, along with cards, to long-time dear older friends/relatives.  I see I'm not the only one who does that._


----------



## AprilT (Dec 18, 2015)

I have to admit, I haven't sent out cards in years, but, one of the cards I received this year may have caused me to rethink this stand for next year it was from a friend who I've not kept in touch with as we used to and it really touched me deeply.  Her words were very personal and just really let me know how a simple card can still have a great affect on another who maybe even just once a year getting that card might bring some cheer into a distant friend or relatives or anyone's life.  So if I'm still around, next year, I will make sure to have a set of cards and stamps handy to send out to friends and family, even if I bring some joy to just one person's day, it will be worth the effort.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 18, 2015)

Every year less old friends and family to send or receive cards from or to.  I guess death is here to stay.


----------



## Lon (Dec 18, 2015)

I live in a apartment and all this week when I come back to my apartment  from being out, there are Xmas Cards on my door from other residents. That's really nice of them and I will thank them when I see them, but I have no plans to reciprocate. I phone or email to wish family or friends Holiday greetings.


----------



## Linda (Dec 18, 2015)

I was just talking to my x-daughter-in-law today about this.  She uses cards from years past to decorate her home at Christmas.  I sent out about 10 cards, some I hand delivered.  I don't like e-cards, probably because I am on a plan that only gives me 10 GBs of internet a month and I don't want to waste data looking at cards.  I do appreciate beautiful cards though.  So far I've received 2 cards.  One from an old friend and one that my x-DIL and my grandson and his wife gave us.  They wrote personal notes on it, which was nice.  The other card was just signed and my friend wrote "I hope you have a blessed year"  She had told me recently she is so depressed missing her husband and this is the second Christmas without him but it's harder than the one right after he died.  Death takes a lot of the joy out of Christmas card giving.


----------



## jujube (Dec 18, 2015)

Does anyone receive "newsletters" any more?  

We only get one a year from the Spousal Equivalent's uncle and aunt.  It's always 2-3 pages with a month-by-month report of their various doctor and dentist visits, medical procedures, general health, their relatives' health, their neighbors' health, their dog's health and an occasional short description of a trip they have taken during the year, which usually results in someone having to go to the doctor before, after or during the trip.   Sometimes the health reports go into exquisite and painful detail, along with the costs involved.  This year's newsletter's star feature was a bowel blockage.  I now know more about bowel blockages than I did before.  I can't say it has enriched my life considerably.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2015)

We still send and receive Christmas cards in the mail, and sometimes write a small note in them, or maybe a photo.  We send less than a dozen, but it is nice to exchange card this time of year, I grew up doing that with my parents.  We have one friend who sometimes sends a more detailed 'newsletter' every few years instead of a card.


----------



## Linda (Dec 18, 2015)

Over the years we've gotten a few of the newsletters.  I can't say I'm a big fan of them.  I always read them though.


----------



## deesierra (Dec 19, 2015)

IMHO, Christmas cards have not lost their point. Keeping in touch with family and friends, even if it's only once a year, is a positive gesture. It shows who we value in our lives.


----------

